

Ask HN: Whats a reliable free/cheap DNS host? - kyriakos

We'd like to switch to an external DNS provider to avoid having issues when moving web hosts. Unless there's a better way that I didn't think off, I want to know if others had experiences with any free/cheap DNS hosts.
======
stephenr
For dns hosting/registration/ssl certs I've found dnsimple to be quite good.

If you just want dns hosting (no registration or ssl certs) zonomi is quite
good, and has a free level

------
benologist
<http://www.dnspark.net>

Cheap and very reliable, used them for years.

------
adrianhoward
Been pretty happy with namecheap.

